# Eppur Si Muove



## fabianfrommexico

I need help with this

I want to translate this, I red that is an italian text. but I don´t think so, I think is latin. I don´t know.

Somebody can help me to find the meaning?

Eppur Si Muove
Omnia sol temperat, purus et subtilis. 
Novo mundo reserat faciem Aprilis. 
Ad amorem properat animus herilis 
Et iocundis imperat deus puerilis. 

Regards in advance!


----------



## FranParis

It's Latin.

Eppur si muove - And yet it does move

Omnia sol temperat  -The sun warms everything,
purus et subtilis, - pure and gentle,
novo mundo reserat - once again it reveals to the world
faciem Aprilis, - April's face,
ad amorem properat - the soul of man
animus herilis - is urged towards love
et iocundis imperat - and joys are governed
deus puerilis. - by the boy-god.


----------



## fabianfrommexico

thanks a lot!!!!!!! 
I did not expect this help too soon...

how much is ti for this help!!! (joke)

Aything you need of spanish or english just tell me!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Namarne

Pienso que la primera frase es italiano, es la conocida frase que pronunció Galileo Galilei cuando le obligaron a retractarse de sus descubrimientos astronómicos. Él se retractó, pero añadió: Eppur si muove! Es decir, refiriéndose a la Tierra: Y sin embargo, se mueve. 
El resto es latín, I think.


----------



## Lillita

Namarne said:


> Pienso que la primera frase es italiano, es la conocida frase que pronunció Galileo Galilei cuando le obligaron a retractarse de sus descubrimientos astronómicos. Él se retractó, pero añadió: Eppur si muove! Es decir, refiriéndose a la Tierra: Y sin embargo, se mueve.
> El resto es latín, I think.


 
_*"Eppur si mouve"*_ is indeed a phrase by Galileo Galilei meaning: _"And yet it moves"_ or _"But it moves."_


----------



## FranParis

Well, one never knows, todos necesitamos de algo...


----------



## Nurnen

Namarne said:


> Pienso que la primera frase es italiano, es la conocida frase que pronunció Galileo Galilei cuando le obligaron a retractarse de sus descubrimientos astronómicos. Él se retractó, pero añadió: Eppur si muove! Es decir, refiriéndose a la Tierra: Y sin embargo, se mueve.
> El resto es latín, I think.


Yes, you are right. The first phrase is in Italian, the rest is in Latin.


----------

